# i7 6700k show always 4.2Ghz when using XMP profile for RAM



## StanMen (Dec 13, 2016)

Hello guys,

So will be fast, my problem is due the fact that I did this many times but always afraid to keep this like that, when I do activate my XMP profile so my ram run at stock speed of 3000Mhz and 1.35v my cpu automatic set up a speed of 4.1Ghz and in cpu-z it show that is running at 4.2Ghz in constant boost!

How can I set my cpu at stock 4.0Ghz solid and boost up to 4.2Ghz manual without changing that much as I want it running stock atm!

some pictures of current settings in BIOS and what cpu-z show me up!







Thank you and hope get help from you boys!


















Here is my bios settings guys, now I did only one change, so I set to default auto at where say sync all cores now set auto and in cpu z display 4.0ghz boost up to 4.2 but it's kinda not solid 4.0 as it do go all to way down to 3.989Ghz then get back to 4.0 and it show bus speed not constant 100mhz but is like 99.99 then 100mhz, is this okay or there is way to make all this more stable and solid at least to make it more accurate.

Thank you guys regards Stan.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 13, 2016)

Go to windows power settings select Balanced, change plan settings, change advanced power settings, processor power management, minimum processor state 100% and done.



StanMen said:


> but it's kinda not solid 4.0 as it do go all to way down to 3.989Ghz then get back to 4.0


That's normal, mine doe the same thing.


----------



## StanMen (Dec 13, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> That's normal, mine doe the same thing.


 Hey mate!

Thank you so much!

Now I would like to know do you see my last pic of bios where say min and max cpu cache ratio I set that to 40= 4000Ghz ? Should I leave that or not ?

And also pics about bios now I did change the settings like that cpu cache ratio I set it back to auto and cpu core ratio also set back to auto from sync all cores.

Do you think is good like that or I sould get back my first configuration ?

thank you!

Oh and what about my voltage for cpu ? I did many stress test and my cpu is solid rock stable at 1.2v, is it okay for 4.0 and boost 4.2 ?


Regards Stan


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 13, 2016)

StanMen said:


> How can I set my cpu at stock 4.0Ghz solid and boost up to 4.2Ghz manual without changing that much as I want it running stock atm!


Switch off Asus MultiCore Enhancement or tell it to disable MultiCore Enhancement when you switch to the XMP under AI Overclock Tuner.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 13, 2016)

StanMen said:


> Hey mate!
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> ...



If you don't intend to Overclock i will give you a simple answer, in bios go to the option load default settings, after that reset and go into bios settings and set just XMP profile and leave the rest alone, done.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 13, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> If you don't intend to Overclock i will give you a simple answer, in bios go to the option load default settings, after that reset and go into bios settings and set just XMP profile and leave the rest alone, done.


But using XMP setting from the SPD ROM on the DDR3 sticks is still overclocking whether the manufacturer of the RAM guarantees the sticks can operate @ DDR3-3000.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 13, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> But using XMP setting from the SPD ROM on the DDR3 sticks is still overclocking whether the manufacturer of the RAM guarantees the sticks can operate @ DDR3-3000.



My Ram is 3000 but if i don't enable XMP it will run at 2000+, i am not sure but i guess it could be set manually to run at 3000 without using the XMP profile.

Btw, my CPU at stock and with XMP ran at 4.0 up to 4.2 turbo boost.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 13, 2016)

StanMen said:


> Hey mate!
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> ...


those are stock speeds dude..eave the voltage alone until you overclock.

But that's totally normal seeing 4.2 ghz. if you noticed when you enabled xmp, it says something about asus enhancement which is basically running game that club at its boost clock.....wait for it......4.2ghz all the time. 



biffzinker said:


> But using XMP setting from the SPD ROM on the DDR3 sticks is still overclocking whether the manufacturer of the RAM guarantees the sticks can operate @ DDR3-3000.


lol, what? if the package says it's ddr4 3000, when I run it at that speed, the only thing overclocked is the IMC. sticks are not overclocked if that is what they are rated for.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 13, 2016)

@EarthDog 

If you do OC will MultiCore Enhancement automatically be disabled? 

Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 13, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> If you do OC will MultiCore Enhancement automatically be disabled?


I disabled MultiCore myself since I'm running at 4.7 GHz all the time but the C-States are still active even with Windows power profile set at high performance.


EarthDog said:


> lol, what? if the package says it's ddr4 3000, when I run it at that speed, the only thing overclocked is the IMC.


Then why would Intel word their Ark page as stating the sticks are running at DDR4-1866/2133 Mhz if the Integrated Memory Controller is the component running at the frequency (1866/2133 Mhz.)

Last I knew the Uncore Frequency (4.0 Ghz) is what the System Agent (IMC, etc.) are running for the 4.0 Ghz frequency or is it just the ring bus that runs at 4.0 GHz?

Edit: Not trying to be difficult just wondering if maybe I've misunderstood the individual clock speeds are for certain areas of the components on the die.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 13, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> I disabled MultiCore myself since I'm running at 4.7 GHz all the time but the C-States are still active even with Windows power profile set at high performance.



I can't imagine my CPU running at 4.7GHz all the time, for that reason i have always ran Dynamic OC.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 13, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> @EarthDog
> 
> If you do OC will MultiCore Enhancement automatically be disabled?
> 
> Correct me if i am wrong.


I dono think so, no. it's enabled by default when using xmp. there's a drop down to disable. that said, I'd leave it unless you need per core adjustment. not a way I prefer to oc.

For the 20 years I've overclocked, I never let it drop down.. to save power, I shut off the pc. 



biffzinker said:


> I disabled MultiCore myself since I'm running at 4.7 GHz all the time but the C-States are still active even with Windows power profile set at high performance.
> 
> Then why would Intel word their Ark page as stating the sticks are running at DDR4-1866/2133 Mhz if the Integrated Memory Controller is the component running at the frequency (1866/2133 Mhz.)
> 
> ...


the 2133/2400 is JEDEC spec for the Memory speed/IMC. The bus is different. The memory stocks are not related to this. You ARE overclocking the IMC over JEDEC. But if the sticks themselves say 3000 and that's where you set them, they are not overclocked...but the IMC is as its rated for 2133/2400.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 14, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I can't imagine my CPU running at 4.7GHz all the time, for that reason i have always ran Dynamic OC.


Was getting some subtle stuttering/sluggishness in apps/Windows with the Balance Profile that was annoying me so I switched over to the High Performance Profile. I was also using adaptive voltage with a negative offset plus overclock but anything using AVX/AVX2 causes the voltage to spike over the base voltage so set it to manual.

C-States are still working even with the High Performance Profile selected under Power options in Windows.


----------



## StanMen (Dec 14, 2016)

Hey guys!

This is why I love this community and forum!

You always get help and I know so much opinion but still is always up to us to decide, thank you so so much boys for help and I'm glad to be member of this big family


Now I did left all on auto in bios as far as cpu, now ram is running at Stock 3000mhz and Cruz show that up 1500mhz now as we always multiply by two we get here 3000mhz solid rock! And ram is in XMP profile, for now I don't plan any OC, later in near future I will get back to you guys then we push this amazing i7 6700k to open the full potential of this hardware  

Guys very quick I have now evga gtx 1070 founders do you think if I upgrade it to titan x will be significant performance change or not much as I hear some people like jayztwocents YouTube saying that pascal 1070 is pretty much an titan x on steroids with less mem, and considering my psu 650i series from corsair I will have definitely to change it if I will got with sli x2 1070 founders ? Is it overkill for 1080p and 1440p gaming ? Thanks in advance 


Best regards Stan


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 14, 2016)

StanMen said:


> Guys very quick I have now evga gtx 1070 founders do you think if I upgrade it to titan x will be significant performance change or not much as I hear some people like jayztwocents YouTube saying that pascal 1070 is pretty much an titan x on steroids with less mem, and considering my psu 650i series from corsair I will have definitely to change it if I will got with sli x2 1070 founders ? Is it overkill for 1080p and 1440p gaming ? Thanks in advance
> Best regards Stan



At 1080? Keep 1070... for 4K... Titan... but... not anymore because of Vega... hold off for price changes...


----------



## FireFox (Dec 14, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> I disabled MultiCore myself since I'm running at 4.7 GHz all the time but the C-States are still active even with Windows power profile set at high performance.



I decided to give a Bump to my CPU for the first time.

4.7Ghz - 1.36V ( Aircooled ) but because i hate high voltages i decreased it to 1.34V, in a few weeks i will Delid the CPU.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 14, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> in a few weeks i will Delid the CPU.


What makes you want to risk removing the heatspreader? I only did because I couldn't get away with any overclock above 4.4 Ghz without temps hitting 90c-100c. The paste on the die, and heatspreader for mine wasn't making exact contact, and looked dried out. Should stick a liquid metal compound between the die, and heatspreader if your still going to remove the heatspreader.

http://www.thermal-grizzly.com/en/products/26-conductonaut-en


----------



## FireFox (Dec 14, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> What makes you want to risk removing the heatspreader? I only did because I couldn't get away with any overclock above 4.4 Ghz without temps hitting 90c-100c. The paste on the die, and heatspreader for mine wasn't making exact contact, and looked dried out. Should stick a liquid metal compound between the die, and heatspreader if your still going to remove the heatspreader.



Thanks for your concern.

Don't worry i know very well about delid, i've already done it many times

I have always used _Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra_


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 14, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have always used _Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra_


That's what I used but if I was to re-do the the thermal compound application on the die I would use the Conductonaut liquid metal compound.


----------



## kn00tcn (Dec 14, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> *win7 screenshot*


so wait, what was all that noise about loss of skylake support before win10? how does it run on 7, maybe some ultra low power states are missing or something?

edit: killing me with your disabled cleartype or wrong font issue, also web browsers on desktop AND pinned taskbar, what's the point of cluttering the desktop then


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 14, 2016)

kn00tcn said:


> so wait, what was all that noise about loss of skylake support before win10? how does it run on 7, maybe some ultra low power states are missing or something?
> 
> edit: killing me with your disabled cleartype or wrong font issue, also web browsers on desktop AND pinned taskbar, what's the point of cluttering the desktop then


The only missing support in Windows 7 for Skylake would likely have to be Intel's Speed Shift. Turns out you can enable the feature on Windows 7 with Throttlestop 8.30/8.20.

Starting with version 8.20


> - added Intel Speed Shift adjustment for any OS.


https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2815/throttlestop-8-30

There is also improved multi-thread performance on Windows 10 compared to Windows 7.


----------



## kn00tcn (Dec 14, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> The only missing support in Windows 7 for Skylake would likely have to be Intel's Speed Shift. Turns out you can enable the feature on Windows 7 with Throttlestop 8.30/8.20.
> 
> Starting with version 8.20
> 
> ...


speedshift seems to be good for bursts? multithread might be relevant to me, i need to know about x264 encoding & cinema4d rendering (so actually, cinebench is the most important benchmark for me even though tons of people call it synthetic)


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 14, 2016)

kn00tcn said:


> speedshift seems to be good for bursts?





> The new tech is supposed to make the processor respond much quicker to performance burst requests as well as improving the effectiveness and efficiency of the performance bursts themselves. It does this by handing some extent of the frequency control back to the processor from the operating system.








http://wccftech.com/intel-introduces-speed-shift-technology/ or http://www.anandtech.com/show/9751/examining-intel-skylake-speed-shift-more-responsive-processors


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 15, 2016)

When i activate XMP, my VRM section of the motherboard gets really hot and needs active cooling... So i cant use XMP or my motherboard will blow up.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 15, 2016)

Animalpak said:


> When i activate XMP, my VRM section of the motherboard gets really hot and needs active cooling... So i cant use XMP or my motherboard will blow up.


lol, what? makes zero sense how that would happen...

Tried updating your bios to the latest version? I know when I had a Ranger for a short time it sure didn't do that..


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 15, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> lol, what? makes zero sense how that would happen...
> 
> Tried updating your bios to the latest version? I know when I had a Ranger for a short time it sure didn't do that..


going form per-core/power saving to all-core and full power might do that. IT is ASUS board, after all.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 15, 2016)

I've run all my asus boards full out at one time on a test bench (watercooled, no airflow)... the VRMs get warm, but not hot.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 15, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> I've run all my asus boards full out at one time on a test bench (watercooled, no airflow)... the VRMs get warm, but not hot.


Depends on how good of a CPU you get, and how good your board is, and what VRM settings you use. I'd mostly agree with you on this, but I've had some poopy ASUS boards and expect every brand to have some issues from time to time.


----------



## BiggieShady (Dec 15, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> the VRMs get warm, but not hot.





cadaveca said:


> but I've had some poopy ASUS boards


He has a mini itx z97 board with all of it's vrm on a daughterboard, cramped for space ... it is a ROG line product so I suspect VRM is not exactly poopy and bios twiddling should help ... maybe enable XMP, disable multi core enhancement thingy, pull down load line calibration to lower settings and manually set all turbo multipliers and minimal voltage offset


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 16, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> Depends on how good of a CPU you get, and how good your board is, and what VRM settings you use. I'd mostly agree with you on this, but I've had some poopy ASUS boards and expect every brand to have some issues from time to time.


let's see... yesterday I ran 1.6v at 5.2 ghz with ambient cooling (water) and they got warm on my airflow less test bench. Now, that's on the MVEIII... but I've run upper 4 ghz on z170-a without issue. There shouldnt be any reason it roasts those vrms at stock.


----------

